# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  ازسال دوم نمیتونم چهارم برم؟

## alexa

سلام،تو رو خدا کمک کنیدسوم تجربی هستم امسال باید چهارم برم ولی از سال دومم درس هندسه مونده،امسال امتحان شهریور نتونستم برم و توی امتحانات مهرماه هم نمره ام زیر 5 میشه.الان تکلیفم چیه؟بخاطر یک درس ازسال دوم نمیتونم چهارم برم؟

----------


## Dayi javad

تو این همه وقت داشتی چرا نرفتی امتحان بدی !! 
فک نکنم ثبت نامت کنن ! مگه اینکه زیر سبیلی واست نمره بدن

----------


## Dayi javad

البته من ی دوستی داشتم سال سوم مردود شد ! ما رفتیم پیش دانشگاهی اون دیگ نتونست بیاد !

خودش نشست خوند و سومشو قبول شدو ....

الان ترم 5 عمران !

منم سال چهارم ک پشت کنکورم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## alexa

> تو این همه وقت داشتی چرا نرفتی امتحان بدی !! فک نکنم ثبت نامت کنن ! مگه اینکه زیر سبیلی واست نمره بدن


ممنون.یعنی میشه زیرسبیلی نمره رد کنن؟! نمیگن غیرقانونیه یا ...!؟با مدیر مدرسه پارتی دارم؛تازه شماره تلفن خودشم دارم! یعنی میشه نمره رد کنن خدایاااا

----------


## Dayi javad

> ممنون.یعنی میشه زیرسبیلی نمره رد کنن؟! نمیگن غیرقانونیه یا ...!؟با مدیر مدرسه پارتی دارم؛تازه شماره تلفن خودشم دارم! یعنی میشه نمره رد کنن خدایاااا


والا اگ مدیرتون بخواد میتونه !! 

هندسه ک نهایی نبوده دیگ ؟؟ درسته ؟

----------


## Prison Break

درسی که نهایی نباشه مثل آب خوردن می تونن عوضش کنن و اوکی شه

خصوصا مدرسه غیرانتفاعی باشه و مدیرش یکم آدم نرمی باشه

----------


## Parloo

> ممنون.یعنی میشه زیرسبیلی نمره رد کنن؟! نمیگن غیرقانونیه یا ...!؟با مدیر مدرسه پارتی دارم؛تازه شماره تلفن خودشم دارم! یعنی میشه نمره رد کنن خدایاااا


من نهایی رم خریدم ؛ 

برو مدرسه فرش بنداز بشین جلوی در دفتر مدیر ، 

خیلی شیک و مجلسی بگو چقدر میگیری قبولم کنی  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Dayi javad

> من نهایی رم خریدم ؛ 
> 
> برو مدرسه فرش بنداز بشین جلوی در دفتر مدیر ، 
> 
> خیلی شیک و مجلسی بگو چقدر میگیری قبولم کنی



آره موافقم ! دوست من با دو بسته برگه a4 دیپلمشو گرفت !  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Prison Break

اقا این کارو نکن همه مثل هم نیستن بعضی ها این حرف بزنی بهشون برمیخوره همون نمره هم بهت نمیده

با حرفم حل میشه اگر آدم مزخرفی نباشه

----------


## Parloo

> آره موافقم ! دوست من با دو بسته برگه a4 دیپلمشو گرفت !


مسئول ثبت نمرات مدرسه ما ، به ازای هر درس 35 میگرفت  :Yahoo (76):  

امتحانات داخلی کاری نداشت ، همه دم دست بودن ؛

ولی واسه نهایی تقریبا نصف مدرسه های منطقه 4کرج رو رفتم دنبال معلم  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Parloo

> اقا این کارو نکن همه مثل هم نیستن بعضی ها این حرف بزنی بهشون برمیخوره همون نمره هم بهت نمیده
> 
> با حرفم حل میشه اگر آدم مزخرفی نباشه


موافقم ؛

ولی پول راه حله نهاییه  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Dayi javad

> مسئول ثبت نمرات مدرسه ما ، به ازای هر درس 35 میگرفت  
> 
> امتحانات داخلی کاری نداشت ، همه دم دست بودن ؛
> 
> ولی واسه نهایی تقریبا نصف مدرسه های منطقه 4کرج رو رفتم دنبال معلم



من دیروز دوتا امتحان داخلی داشتم اومدم خونه جواب دادم و برگه هارو بردم مدرسه :Yahoo (21): !!

----------


## Parloo

> من دیروز دوتا امتحان داخلی داشتم اومدم خونه جواب دادم و برگه هارو بردم مدرسه!!


واقعا ؟!  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94): 

 دینی سال دوم افتاده بودم ؛ تو کل مدرسه فقط من افتاده بودم  :Yahoo (76): 

شهریور رفتم سرجلسه دیدم کسی جز خودم نیست ،

به ناظم گفتم برم تنهایی تو یه کلاس بشینم بنویسم ؟! 

قبول کرد ، با کتاب رفتم شدم 17  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Dayi javad

> واقعا ؟! 
> 
>  دینی سال دوم افتاده بودم ؛ تو کل مدرسه فقط من افتاده بودم 
> 
> شهریور رفتم سرجلسه دیدم کسی جز خودم نیست ،
> 
> به ناظم گفتم برم تنهایی تو یه کلاس بشینم بنویسم ؟! 
> 
> قبول کرد ، با کتاب رفتم شدم 17



آره ! 
این امتحان سوری بود ظاهرا چون قبلا نمره هاشو واسم رد کرده بودن !

----------

